# known 45 ibo



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

its a yes or no.No need for comments .My plan is to show the IBO the results then maybe they will add the class if there is a big enough response/


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Or correct spelling


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

I fixed that Richard


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

hammer head said:


> I fixed that Richard


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Can't think of one reason not to.


----------



## older (Apr 1, 2009)

Nope


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

No need


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

T&A said:


> No need


Really? K45 in the ASA is a very large class that grew quickly AND the Womens Known class is large. It has been proven that Known classes are very good at drawing archers to the game and keeping archers in the game. I understand not everyone thinks this important especially those that have no interest in shooting Known distance. there are those that will not personally benefit form the addition of Known classes. BUT archery organizations, archery clubs and archery in general benefit from Known distance 3D and that is what is most important. There really is only a small down side and even that is ONLY temporary, some real committed 3D archers are against known distance 3D. But overall the high participation level of Known distance 3D far out weighs the veteran 3D'ers and the Pro 3D'ers that are against the game. I appreciate their feelings but those feelings are personal and not in the best interest of archery for the long haul.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

IBO would draw a good crowd of if they had a Known Class.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

I say yes! I wouldn't shoot in it but I am thinking of the growth of the organization.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

The only way IBO should add any new classes attracting new shooters would be if they added more ranges to the shoots. They are way too crowded as it is. Having to take 4 hours to complete 20 targets is annoying and the last thing needed are more shooters on the same ranges.


----------



## dlcarr (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes


----------



## dartshooter (Mar 14, 2006)

yes but they cant pull it off because that's more work


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes. Encourage more shooters!


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Doesn't ASA courses take 4 hours to shoot???

I'm asking...not being sarcastic!!


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

vabowdog said:


> Doesn't ASA courses take 4 hours to shoot???
> 
> I'm asking...not being sarcastic!!


usually not
but sometimes at like Kentucky in Illinois some of the classes have over 100 shooters on a range at one time that takes a little bit of time


----------



## Covurt (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

IBO is not the ASA different rules different speeds no known yardages in the IBO its not a field event the nfaa has that


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes but ibo board is to closed minded to allow it


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes. Why can't I vote any more?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

dartshooter said:


> yes but they cant pull it off because that's more work


lol this^^^^^^^. Yes on vote but agree on above statement.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

vabowdog said:


> Doesn't ASA courses take 4 hours to shoot???
> 
> I'm asking...not being sarcastic!!


Ive had friends wait 4 hours just to START a course at an IBO.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

vabowdog said:


> Doesn't ASA courses take 4 hours to shoot???
> 
> I'm asking...not being sarcastic!!


Generally, no it does not take 4 hours. I bet I've shot more courses in closer to 3 hours than 4 hours. You also should realize that the time to shoot an ASA course is predictable as opposed to the IBO. For example, I knew shooting K45 with over 100 shooters would take approximately 3.5 hours. If the course has a narrow trail and narrow target paths with 100+ archers it could be 3.75 hours. Of course the opposite is also true with some courses that are easier to move around on taking 3.25 hours. The ASA has a specific start time and if you bet on starting within 15 minutes of that time you'll be right much more often than not so you know about when you will finish.

I shot K50 in Kentucky. We moved crisply through the course with 5 guys on our stake both days.

Of course, if there are issues on the range then 15 or so minutes could be added to the time to shoot. But on ASA courses the ranges are easily accessible so even completely resetting a target will only cause a 5 minute delay for a couple of groups. There are range very accessible on EVERY range in the worst case scenario a tournament official can be at a target in a minute or two. The way the ASA runs, manages and structures their tournaments is far superior to what the IBO does.

I don't know anyone that has shot an ASA tournament that liked the IBO tournament format (course layout, shotgun start, random draw groups) better than the ASA's. I really like trail shoots but it is not really conducive to a large tournament with a large number of archers for a variety of reason. The ASA also has a Pro/Am tournament the day prior to the regular shoot and they also have a SIMS Limbsaver course. There are more opportunities to compete at ASA tournaments.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

vabowdog said:


> Doesn't ASA courses take 4 hours to shoot???
> 
> I'm asking...not being sarcastic!!


I said 4 hours to shoot 20 targets. that would be 8 hours to shoot 40. At worlds a few years ago, it took 2.5 hours to shoot 12 targets, and this is with set starting times. Not a range official anywhere to speed anyone up. There was a rain delay and I just went home. I didn't spend 4 hours to get there just to get that aggravated. Last year at Marengo, it took 4 hours for 20. All they need to do is set more ranges instead of having so many classes fighting for the same targets.


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

I think the IBO should institute known yardage classes, I know many people who do not shoot for that very reason. We need to promote our sport to help it continue to grow and prosper. Making the sport more popular will benefit us all by improving the competitive field, decreasing the cost of equipment (higher volume = lower production cost), etc. Look how the market for women's equipment has exploded in recent years. Great participation will only improve the sport. So I vote YES!!!

It is not the volume of shooters that causes the 4 hour times for 20 targets. IBO rules allow 2 minutes per shooter per target = 160 minutes add scoring and walking between targets (say about 4 minutes per) is another 80 minutes for a total of 240 minutes, 4 hours. Granted most shooters do not take that long, but it only takes one group in front to slow down the entire course.5. Each archer shall be allowed a maximum of two (2) minutes to complete his or her shot. 
This rule shall operate as follows: 
a. Time will begin for the first archer when the previous group clears the target. Time 
will begin for the next archer when the previous archer releases his or her arrow. 
b. Archers should be sensitive to the time concerns of the groups behind them and make 
every attempt to shoot in a timely manner. An archer found to be over his or her 
allotted time by a range official may have five (5) points deducted from his or her 
score. If the actions of a whole group are contrary to this rule, each person in the 
group may have five (5) points deducted from his or her score. Repeated violation of 
an archer’s two (2)-minute time limit is considered to be unsportsmanlike conduct. 
c. After shooting, the shooter should immediately clear the stake for the next shooter. 
Using binoculars from the shooting stake after the shot is prohibited. Repeated 
violations of this rule will result in a five (5)-point deduction of the shooter’s score for 
each violation. 

This year I was in the last group on day one and the first group on day 2. Day one...4 hours, Day two...2 hours from first arrow to cards punch signed and turned in. 

the IBO needs to get the course ranges out the find that group mthat is slowing down the whole course and make sure they do not exceed the time limits.

From the IBO Rules:

5. Each archer shall be allowed a maximum of two (2) minutes to complete his or her shot. 
This rule shall operate as follows: 
a. Time will begin for the first archer when the previous group clears the target. Time 
will begin for the next archer when the previous archer releases his or her arrow. 
b. Archers should be sensitive to the time concerns of the groups behind them and make 
every attempt to shoot in a timely manner. An archer found to be over his or her 
allotted time by a range official may have five (5) points deducted from his or her 
score. If the actions of a whole group are contrary to this rule, each person in the 
group may have five (5) points deducted from his or her score. Repeated violation of 
an archer’s two (2)-minute time limit is considered to be unsportsmanlike conduct. 
c. After shooting, the shooter should immediately clear the stake for the next shooter. 
Using binoculars from the shooting stake after the shot is prohibited. Repeated 
violations of this rule will result in a five (5)-point deduction of the shooter’s score for 
each violation.


----------

